# Two Tivo Mini Units for Auction 92000 and 93000 with lifetime



## Hamstring (Feb 13, 2007)

Two Tivo Mini Units both with lifetime. Models TCDA 92000 and TCDA 93000 | eBay


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

How much do you want off ebay for the 93000? Does it have Hydra or Tivo Software 3?


----------



## Hamstring (Feb 13, 2007)

I’d rather sell them both together. I haven’t used it for a couple years probably old software.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

How much for both?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

NatasNJ said:


> How much do you want off ebay for the 93000? Does it have Hydra or Tivo Software 3?


I have bought old 93000 units and rolled them back to TE3 to match my DVR. A year or two ago there was bug that stopped some people from doing that, but I think they fixed it in a 2019 update.

The seller will need to contact TiVo to release the unit(s) from their account and get a code number for you. You will use that number to transfer it onto your account.


----------



## Hamstring (Feb 13, 2007)

100 bucks. They are both updated. I checked and they both connected to everything.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> I have bought old 93000 units and rolled them back to TE3 to match my DVR. A year or two ago there was bug that stopped some people from doing that, but I think they fixed it in a 2019 update.
> 
> The seller will need to contact TiVo to release the unit(s) from their account and get a code number for you. You will use that number to transfer it onto your account.


There's a new bug now for the past month or so that blocks all 92 and 93 minis from downgrading, yet again.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

lhvetinari said:


> There's a new bug now for the past month or so that blocks all 92 and 93 minis from downgrading, yet again.


Hoo boy. You see that @NatasNJ?


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Thanks. @Pokemon_Dad i may be buying two from another member. Will find out if theirs has the older software.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

For what it's worth, the bug appears to also prevent the A93 from upgrading to TE4 which is the only thing that my recently acquired Bolt OTA will run.


----------

